
UK defends coronavirus response after Reuters investigation - PeasholmPark
https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-health-coronavirus-britain-modelling/uk-defends-coronavirus-response-after-reuters-investigation-idUKKCN21R2UF
======
samizdis
> The United Kingdom is entering what scientists say is the deadliest phase of
> the outbreak, with deaths expected to continue to rise over the Easter
> weekend.

That's worth bearing in mind.

